# A few Kanji



## bsfsu (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi all, I would really appreciate a bit of help. My usual translator had some trouble with the two Kurochi blades and I've had the Takohiki for ages and never had it translated. Thanks


----------



## KenHash (Oct 29, 2020)

The kurouchi are Yoshihiro.
The takobiki is marked Tsune Maru. Says Sakai.


----------



## bsfsu (Oct 29, 2020)

KenHash said:


> The kurouchi are Yoshihiro.
> The takobiki is marked Tsune Maru. Says Sakai.


Much appreciated


----------

